# 2015 S3 Exclusive Viper Green



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked her up on Friday. I needed a good daily driver. Very excited about the S3. The pics aren't great but thought I would share anyway. I plan on doing a REVO Stage 1 tune but otherwise she is staying stock.


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

Very nice, congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

The S3 intrigued me. The wrangler peaked my interest. The 991 reeled me in. Let's be friends.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

BBaskett said:


> The S3 intrigued me. The wrangler peaked my interest. The 991 reeled me in. Let's be friends.


Ha!


----------



## RichTextFormat (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats! Looks awesome.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow is right!
Congrats on the new ride. You won't see too many of those around.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

In the automotive world full of gas guzzlers, it's nice to see someone choosing a green alternative.


----------



## RVExotics (Mar 10, 2008)

Your car looks sick - in a good way.

And your screen name is cracking me up considering the back- and foreground of your pictures.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

super sick! grats!!
dont tint


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

I think the green is the best exclusive color, wish Audi would get out of their red/yellow/blue box more often.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

RVExotics said:


> Your car looks sick - in a good way.
> 
> And *your screen name *is cracking me up considering the back- and foreground of your pictures.


Hey it helps pay for the cars!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sick group of cars in those pics. the green looks amazing.


----------



## Slowspec (Apr 25, 2015)

Unique and amazing in every way. I love it. Your taste in vehicles is top notch Sir.


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

TheMethLab said:


> Picked her up on Friday. I needed a good daily driver. Very excited about the S3. The pics aren't great but thought I would share anyway. I plan on doing a REVO Stage 1 tune but otherwise she is staying stock.





markn1689 said:


> super sick! grats!!
> dont tint


I agree, don't tint.
Gorgeous color and interior!
I'm jelly

Sent from my C6506 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Just added some custom floor mats.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

HULK SMASH!!!

Makes me wanna buy a 2015 Kawi ZX-14R!!:laugh:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Color aside, how is the S3 treating you? If my next car is an S3 I will get the sport seats and performance package. Enjoying them?


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

That color is SICK!!!!!

Where did you get those floor mats!?


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn dude that is sweeeeeet! I'm a big fan of green on just about anything, but your car looks great! I just took delivery on a 2016 S3 sepang blue...I'm still jealous of yours.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Color aside, how is the S3 treating you? If my next car is an S3 I will get the sport seats and performance package. Enjoying them?


Loving the car. It drives really well. Perfect daily driver for me. I would def go for the sport seats and performance package.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

dan_s3 said:


> That color is SICK!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get those floor mats!?



Mats were custom done by Coach Trim in Danbury, CT. They do AMAZING work. Had them redo the entire interior on both of my Porsches and both came out amazing. They can do anything and the quality is unreal.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Dez R32 said:


> I agree, don't tint.
> Gorgeous color and interior!
> I'm jelly


You could say, you are green with envy. :laugh:

OP awesome ride(s). Take it to the 1320 stock then tuned. Thanks.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Sorry for my ignorance but how does someone order an Audi Exclusive Color? Is there a specific list of colors?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but how does someone order an Audi Exclusive Color? Is there a specific list of colors?


http://www.audiusa.com/technology/design/Audi-exclusive

Audi UK has the colors on their configurator as well 

https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/exclusive.html

It is something your dealer can explain more of.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

This car is for sale. Check out the classified section if you're interested.


----------



## CSS3 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sexy


----------

